# Grannys sweet pickles



## Arne (Jun 20, 2011)

Seeing as how the cukecumbers should be coming on around the country, thought I would throw this out.

10 Day Sweet Pickles

Fill 2 gal. crock 1/2 full with cukes. About 9 pints full. We use small cukes. Cut in chunks or whole slice if small seeds.
1 C. salt in 1 gal. water, soak for 3 days. Keep under water. We use a plate to hold them down.
4th day-drain, mix 1 c. vinegar, 1 gal. water, 1 tsp alum, boil and pour over pickles hot.
5th and 6th days, drain off mixture, boil and pour back on pickles.
On 7th day, drain off mixture and discard.
Mix 1 1/2 qt. vinegar (we use cider vinegar for this)
9 c. sugar 
3 sticks cinnamen
1 1/2 tbs whole cloves
Boil and pour over pickles hot.
Pour off, repeat boil and pour over pickles for 3 days4th day, pour off and save.
Put pickles in jar, pour in hot juice and seal. 
Make sure you leave them where the youngsters can get at them when in the crock. They are really great when you swipe em from the crock before they are done. Arne.


----------

